# Ros -encephalopathic



## CC5657 (Feb 25, 2009)

If the doctor states "She is very poorly responsive at this time and somewhat encephalopathic", would that qualify as a complete ROS??  Or do you need to have a statement "unable to obtain ROS due to pt. is very poorly responsive..."???

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 25, 2009)

Personally, I would prefer this statment.......

"*unable to obtain ROS due to *pt. is very poorly responsive"


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to agree with Rebecca.
One can never assume........


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2009)

*I agree*

I give credit for the full ROS/ PFMSH *only* if the physician *specifically* states s/he is "unable to obtain because of X reason" 

I would not give credit for the example you give. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

